

Traditional Venture Model is "Broken" for Biotech, Says VC Alan Frazier - gthuang
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2008/12/04/traditional-venture-model-is-broken-for-biotech-companies-need-to-adapt-says-vc-alan-frazier/

======
biohacker42
That was a great interview.

Biotech, unlike web apps, does require A LOT of capitol.

But in the last part of the interview Alan guesses that the future of biotech
is smarter and more narrowly targeted products.

And imho, that's a great guess.

What's so interesting about that is, that smarter and more targeted in my mind
goes right along with smaller.

And smaller walks hand in hand with cheaper i.e. less capitol.

And if you lower the barriers of entry for biotech that means we could see an
_explosion_ in innovation from startups and small companies.

